# Some Scroll Saw work



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Kenbo's fantastic scroll saw work got me thinking of posting up a few I've done recently. Nowhere's near his caliber, they were fun nonetheless. I really like scrolling but it's kind of a double edge sword. On the one hand I find it very relaxing. Especially when things are going right. But on the other hand, it can be terribly maddening, particularly when things go wrong. Anyhow here's a few I've done:

The first one is called Sunset Elk and was my very first attempt at scroll saw work. I got the pattern out of a magazine and set to work. There were a lot of interior cuts and much swearing involved. I gave this to my FIL who is really into hunting.

















The next two I did for my friend's wife who is a huge Beatles fan. She was very happy with them.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnK007 said:


> Kenbo's fantastic scroll saw work got me thinking of posting up a few I've done recently. Nowhere's near his caliber, they were fun nonetheless.


First off, let me say a big thank you for the compliment. I'm flattered. Secondly, don't sell yourself short my man. That is some spectacular looking scroll work. I personally, would be proud to say that I cut any one of those pieces. Great work!! Looking forward to some of your other works. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

The Elk is really cool but the Beatles work is stunning. Very Nice.

John


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm amazed you cut such intricate and long pieces without having them snap or break (as in the bottom Beatles picture). Very impressive work.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautifull pieces!

Really cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the encouraging words. Like I said originally I find scrolling something of a dichotomy. It's fun yet frustrating all at the same time. I have an old Rockwell Delta 24" scroll saw that is not exactly the quickest thing to change blades on. This certainly adds to the frustration level. 

As far as the narrow border, the matte of the frame is concealing most of the wood border. They all have about a 3/8" border running around them. I used 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood and there were many times I feared something would go wrong. And it did too! If you look at John's left eye in the last one you can see where I messed up. There should have been a little hook to complete the eye towards the bridge of his nose defining his pupil more. One you can't really see is the left rear leg of the elk. Right at that hole that's supposed to be his ankle, the damn thing cracked as I was cutting it. Rats!! It was right at the end of the project too!:furious: But a little white glue applied with a toothpick pretty much concealed it. Whew!

Thanks again for the kind words. I hope to post some more in the future.


----------



## royr (Apr 21, 2013)

*scroll saw pattern*

I think your work is great! I am very interested in where you found the pattern because I would like to try it.

Roy


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I did some scrolling yesterday.... and I was thinking "How the heck does Kenbo do this AND make it look easy" You have made it look easy too


----------

